# New coat...



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Snagged this coat today for $185 off ebay. It was a sample coat that was never used tags still on it. Got it in strugl tonal

Special Blend Signature Shell Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Snagging these pants in blue to go with it... Burton.com

Currently I wear Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | rikers jacket jacket in black and Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | attica vented cargo pant pants in limone


----------

